# Which sphere jig to buy in UE?



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Can you suggest something ?
Willy Vanhoutte - Sphere turning jig "heinz risse"
Willy Vanhoutte - Sphere turning jig


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Dominik I hope you have a lot of work for the price of that jig. Sorry can't give you answer for your question. Wish they had a video to see how this works seems interesting though.


----------

